# Ladyfingers - AG doll -



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
American Girl Knitting Pattern
September, 2013


EASY DRESS WITH THIN STRAPS AND REVERSE RIBBED SKIRT

#6 needles for bodice
#10 needles for skirt
Multi-blue, orange, yellow self-striping yarn, Sunrise by ICE

Cast on 72 stitches. Knit 4 rows.
Next Row: Knit 12, BIND OFF 14, Knit 20, BIND OFF 14, Knit 12. = 44 sts.
Next Row: Knit 12, CAST ON 6, Knit 20, CAST ON 6, Knit 12. = 56 sts.
Knit 20 rows. Now at waistline.

Skirt:

With #10 needles:
Knit across, INCREASE in every other stitch. = 84 sts. Knit back.
Row 1: (Right Side): * Purl 5, Knit 1, repeat from * across the row, end Knit 1.
Row 2: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 5, repeat from * across the row, end K5.

Repeat Rows 1 and 2 for 15 rows.

Next Row: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 4, Knit in front and back of 5TH knit stitch, continue from * across the row (increasing in every 5th stitch of the ribbing pattern.)
Next Row: (Right Side): * Purl 6, Knit 1 (keep the same knit stitch in place in the ribbing pattern), and continue from * across the row.
Work this new ribbing sequence for 7 rows.

Next row: (Wrong Side): * Purl 1, Knit 5, Knit in front and back of next stitch, 
Continue from * across the row (increasing in every 5th stitch of the ribbing pattern.
Next Row: (Right Side): * Purl 7, Knit 1 (keep the same knit stitch in place in the ribbing sequence) - continue from * across the row.
Work this new ribbing sequence for 6 rows. Bind off in established ribbing pattern. Sew back seam.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Very cute....thanks for pattern.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Love the variegated colour and the dress. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks.


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

more great patterns to keep us all busy thank-you


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for all the patterns.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi I love the patterns and will have a go I dont suppose you could design a dress with no sleeves or small short sleeves a more for a baby dress if you could I just want easy 
I am cheaky am I not ha ha 
vera


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

vera M said:


> Hi I love the patterns and will have a go I dont suppose you could design a dress with no sleeves or small short sleeves a more for a baby dress if you could I just want easy
> I am cheaky am I not ha ha
> vera


Click on her name and check our all her other patterns. She has designed lots of patterns for the AG doll, Barbie and 5" Itty Bitty and graciously shared them with us.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

and again thankyou


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for sharing your wonderful patterns - and all for free! There will be some well-dressed AG dolls around this fall and winter!


----------



## knitty (Apr 4, 2011)

thanks once again Elaine very much appreciated!


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi Could you tell me please where to go to download the patterns I am lost where to find all patterns to download them 
thank you vera


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Am I wrong but isn't this pattern and Ladyfingers - AG doll - Dress and Hat with Yarn Over Trim the same pattern? Did I miss the correction?


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

hi 
in the pattern for the little shoes can you tell me what it means by SSK is it slip stitch knit please can some one let me know 
vera


----------



## wwrightson (May 16, 2011)

Ladyfingers, Thanks for the many patterns you have posted. I have bookmarked all of them. Hope to knit a wardrobe for two old "teen" dolls that Santa brought me in the 50's. I really love the look of your many patterns and appreciate your generousity in sharing.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

SSK what is that please 
vera


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

vera M said:


> SSK what is that please
> vera


SSK means slip, slip, knit. You move one stitch as if to knit from the left needle to the right. You move a second stitch as if to knit from the left needle to the right. Then you knit those two stitches together. It is a way of decreasing.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

thank you for that now also can you tell me where to go to down load all the patterns what the lady has done I can find the pictures but no patterns help please 
vera


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

You've been a busy girl! Thank you for all the new patterns and inspiration . . .


----------



## grannyfabulous4 (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah!!! Elaine is back!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful as always! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## KayellWY (Nov 13, 2011)

Love them all!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you for all the patterns .they are lovely.


----------



## asfast (Jul 15, 2011)

Thank you so much for your lovely AG doll patterns.
Look forward to your posts.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you so very much for sharing your work with us. I am fairly new to KP but not to knitting, and I simply love your designs. I will have to learn how to access your other patterns. Again, Thank You.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

PDF? Hoping it will happen. Willie


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi Ladyfingers
just didn't want to miss the opportunity of saying thank you for your many and awesome designs for the AG dolls. So many out there that really can't afford to buy all the extra clothes the kids want for their dolls. Your designs make it possible and hoping you will be blessed big time for your generosity. Thanks so much. I make dolls and give to kids with cancer and major medical problems to bring them a little bit of comfort. Here is the link if you want to see what I do. 162 so far...as of last week.
www.dollsforverysickkids.com


----------



## TerryKnits (Sep 17, 2011)

Williesied said:


> PDF? Hoping it will happen. Willie


Here's a quickly made PDF. There is a lovely person who makes nicely formatted PDFs of Elaine's patterns when she gets to it, but this should do the trick for now.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Beautiful as always. Thanks.


----------



## Pmullenix (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for making your beautiful patterns available! My granddaughter loves them and on a fixed income I couldn't afford to make her much of a wardrobe any other way.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you, Ladyfingers. I love the flared skirt.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks so much. I look forward to seeing your new creations.

SEA


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks Elaine for all your new patterns you have offered to us for free and all your hard work designing these outfits..with xmas coming soon they are a real treat to all who knit for little love ones and there dollies....Happy Crafting.....Davena.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

This pattern is the same as the "sleeveless dress pattern" from AG Doll Knitting Handout #1, except for a few changes:
I made the straps thinner, and used a reverse rib pattern for the full skirt.

"Daeanarah", who is really Rhyanna from Oregon in real life, is the member who provides us with a PDF Download button for each pattern.

I'm sure within a few days she will post these three new patterns with a PDF download.


----------



## craftylady4ever (Aug 14, 2011)

More beautiful patterns. Thanks you, I will be real busy before Christmas. Granddaughter will love them.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you!
Willie


----------



## momidol (Mar 28, 2013)

Thank you , Elaine for all the wonderful patterns!! Can't knit fast enough to finish them all but I am trying. Helen


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

PLEASE DISREGARD THIS POSTING.

THE TITLE WAS INCOMPLETE WHEN POSTED.

A NEW PATTERN AND PHOTO WITH THE CORRECT TITLE HAS BEEN POSTED TODAY - Oct. 4, 2013.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you very much! I have saved all the AG patterns you were so kind to share with us today.


----------



## songbird76088 (Mar 11, 2011)

Your clothes are always so beautiful


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Elaine

Love the colors

here it is in pdf

Rhyanna


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks to both Elaine for the beautiful patterns and Rhyanna for us being able to download them each time. More outfits now to make. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ria1 (Jun 15, 2011)

yipeeee you are back Ladyfingers and thank you


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

LadyFingers You're the BEST! Thanks so much for these adorable patterns. Are these outfits made with DK or knitting worsted yarn? Love the color combinations. You have a place in our hearts in thanks for the smiles you bring to our daughters and granddaughters.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you for all the new patterns. I love the patterns and your choice of yarns.


----------



## vera M (Jul 25, 2011)

thank you for all the lovely patterns you have sent to us all 
vera


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the four new patterns, Elaine. They are beautiful as always. So glad that you are back, you were missed (and not just for your free patterns). Thanks to Deanarah, too, for the PDF downloads. Although I did have a problem as they downloaded almost all the way and then stopped. So, I just printed them from the original post.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you again, Elaine. Another very cute Dress. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Everyone is welcome to the PDF patterns to download.
After printing, store them in a notebook, or manilla folder that has a pocket.
Also keep a copy backed up on disk or flash drive. That way if something happens to your computer you'll still have a copy.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Did you do the first ones she did this round on PDF? Willie


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Yes they are all in pdf format.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

